# Programmieren auf dem Pocket Pc



## defc0n1 (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich eine wunderbare Entwicklungsumgebung für den Pocket Pc gefunden.
Man kann damit auf dem PPC Programme für den PPC entwickeln.
Dazu benötigt man keine Runtime. Die Sprache ist recht einfach zu erlernen und an Visual Basic angelehnt.
Für alle die es interessiert:
http://www.basic4ppc.com


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Und welche Vorteile bietet es zu C++/VB Embedded bzw. dem Compact Framework welches auf den meisten Geräten auch vorhanden ist?


----------



## defc0n1 (26. März 2007)

Der größte Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach das man direkt auf dem Pocket PC entwickeln kann, das heißt man braucht keinen Desktop PC um Programme für ein Mobiles Gerät zu entwickeln.
Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre die Einfachheit der Sprache die dennoch mit einem recht großen Funktionsumfang glänzt und daher für Neueinsteiger eine gute Basis darstellt.

Probier es doch einfach mal aus. Wenn du keinen Pocket Pc hast kannst du dir auch eine Desktop Version herunterladen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Ich frage ja, da ich selbst für Pocket PCs entwickle, daher sind auch Geräte verfügbar.

Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann: Auf einem Pocket PC kann nicht ernsthaft entwickelt werden. Daher schläft dieses Argument nicht zu. Ich sehe darin also keinen Vorteil.


----------



## defc0n1 (26. März 2007)

Wieso bist du denn der Meinung das man nicht ernsthaft auf einem Pocket PC entwickeln kann?
Es kommt immer auch darauf an was man entwickeln will.
Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist jedenfalls relativ komfortabel.
Leider weiß ich aber noch nicht bei welchen Aufgaben das ganze an seine Grenzen stößt von daher kann ich dein Argument nur schlecht entkräften.
Würde mich freuen wenn du dir die Sache mal ansiehst, dann kannst du mir ja auch mal sagen wo deiner Meinung nach die Grenzen von basic4ppc liegen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Also wenn wir von der Entwicklung direkt am Pocket PC ausgehen, dann meine ICH das schreiben von Code direkt am Pocket PC - ohne notwendigen Desktop. Sehen wir das an dieser Stelle gleich, oder meinst du, dass man via Desktop direkt am Pocket PC entwickelt?

Wenn zweiteres: Dann bleiben hier alle Entwickler ausgeschlossen, die keinen Pocket PC haben, aber dennoch eine Idee verwirklichen wollen.


----------



## defc0n1 (26. März 2007)

> Also wenn wir von der Entwicklung direkt am Pocket PC ausgehen, dann meine ICH das schreiben von Code direkt am Pocket PC - ohne notwendigen Desktop. Sehen wir das an dieser Stelle gleich



Genau das meine ich.


----------



## tobee (26. März 2007)

FabianKliem hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe kürzlich eine wunderbare Entwicklungsumgebung für den Pocket Pc gefunden.
> Man kann damit auf dem PPC Programme für den PPC entwickeln.
> ...





			
				FireFox 2.0.0.3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
> Der Server unter http://www.basic4ppc.de konnte nicht gefunden werden.





			
				IE 6.0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.


Ich kann deine Seite leider nicht erreichen


----------



## defc0n1 (26. März 2007)

Probiers mal auf http://www.basic4ppc.com
Habe eben gesehen das die eine neue Seite online haben.


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Entwickeln auf einem Pocket PC ist sinnfrei. Mein Smartphone hat beispielsweise eine eigene Tastatur dabei, aber selbst damit ist es aufwändig und unlustig. Bei einem PDA ohne Tastatur ist das noch viel schlimmer. Darin sehe ich keine sinnvolle Anwendung, ausser die Entwicklung läßt sich via Sprachbefehle bewerkstelligen.


----------



## defc0n1 (26. März 2007)

Mein Smartphone hat auch eine Tastatur (MDA III) ich komme damit recht gut zurecht und auch die Steuerung per Sprachbefehle ist möglich.
Mir macht es auf jeden Fall Spaß unterwegs oder einfach mal wenn kein normaler Desktop PC in der nähe ist ein wenig zu programmieren.


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. März 2007)

Ein kommerzielles Projekt im Unternehmensumfeld wird damit aber nicht realisierbar sein. Ergo für den Spass vielleicht ok, sonst ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## defc0n1 (30. März 2007)

So dann hätten wir das auch geklärt 
Spaß machts.....und ich hatte ohnehin nie vor kommerzielle Projekte auf dem PPC zu entwickeln.


----------

